# Wachusett opening day



## hockeybaby617 (Nov 20, 2014)

Goig to wachusett tomorrow for their opening day. Im sure it will be a zoo but hopefully well worth it. They will be selling their lift tickets at a DISCOUNT price! There will be a few green, blues and black trails open (atleast they are claiming so). Will happily post photos and updates afterwards! Anyone here ever gone there on opening day?? Curious as to past seasons hpw the conditions have been.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2014)

hockeybaby617 said:


> Goig to wachusett tomorrow for their opening day. Im sure it will be a zoo but hopefully well worth it. They will be selling their lift tickets at a DISCOUNT price! There will be a few green, blues and black trails open (atleast they are claiming so). Will happily post photos and updates afterwards! Anyone here ever gone there on opening day?? Curious as to past seasons hpw the conditions have been.



I haven't been on opening day, but let us know how it is! Their FB pictures make it look pretty good.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 22, 2014)

Was there from 8 to 10:30 this morning. Shockingly good snow. Ralph's was edge to edge, Challenger not quite in places.

Irritating detour on rt 140 though. Beware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybaby617 (Nov 22, 2014)

Nick it was great!! Nice a soft for your butt to land on when you fall  but still firm lol. Was a tad bit sticky today, but cant complain otherwise. Lift tickets were $36. Well worth it. Only 2 blue trails open and 2 greens. Honestly, im very impressed with how well the slopes were.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 22, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Was there from 8 to 10:30 this morning. Shockingly good snow. Ralph's was edge to edge, Challenger not quite in places.
> 
> Irritating detour on rt 140 though. Beware.
> 
> ...



Who Skis for 2 1/2 hrs??????????


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 22, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Who Skis for 2 1/2 hrs??????????



Ha ha someone has never done laps on Challenger......


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 22, 2014)

hrstrat57 said:


> Ha ha someone has never done laps on Challenger......



Nope...Now I have to lookup "Challenger" , My guess it's an Oxymoron....


edit.. I love website trailmaps...LOL after 8 clicks you can finally read the trails.
 Whats with the "Old growth areas "can't read whats printed below.
Are they no ski areas ?


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 22, 2014)

Nope...Now I have to lookup "Challenger" , My guess it's an Oxymoron....


edit.. I love website trailmaps...LOL after 8 clicks you can finally read the trails.
Whats with the "Old growth areas "can't read whats printed below.
Are they no ski areas ?

- - - - -


Don't bother, it is a blue trail at Wachusett, where the Nastar and beer league course is located when set up.

2 1/2 hours is too long and $36 is too much.......perhaps OK if Hitchcock and Conifer were open.

Full day weekend liftie is going to be $63!!! 

Nuts to that, I am out on Wa......but I expect the Bogner crowd will continue to pay up....
You ski Elk Mountain SBS? Now that is a nice hill!


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 22, 2014)

hrstrat57 said:


> Nope...Now I have to lookup "Challenger" , My guess it's an Oxymoron....
> 
> 
> edit.. I love website trailmaps...LOL after 8 clicks you can finally read the trails.
> ...



SBS? Elk Pa.? Love the place


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 22, 2014)

2.5 is fine BC I was bored and my pass is paid for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Nov 22, 2014)

Friday actually was very nice.Keyword low expectation lol
 Usually I don't ski at lower mountain lift but challenger was okay.  I laped Challenger from 10 to 3.... guns was running all day long and it was relatively windy


Forgot to mention most annoying part of the day was lift  running relatively slow and CONSTANTLY stop and go. Stops was short no more than  a minute or two often twice in one lift right


----------



## mishka (Nov 22, 2014)

hrstrat57 said:


> 2 1/2 hours is too long and $36 is too much.......perhaps OK if Hitchcock and Conifer were open.
> 
> Full day weekend liftie is going to be $63!!!


Stop complaining and by the season pass:-D    at this rate it pays out in 4 days


----------



## Tin (Nov 22, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> 2.5 is fine BC I was bored and my pass is paid for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stop by Purgatory Chasm on the way home for an additional workout. Right off 146 and a fun little time.


----------

